# found pigeon



## kcmoscasey2 (Dec 17, 2004)

About two week's ago I found a pigeon in a ditch along a country road, I stopped and caught the bird which couldn't fly. I didn't know if it had been hit by a car or injured by a Hawk or was sick or just old,but I knew if it stayed there it would die. It is all white with a short stocky body,it look's like a pigeon but the more I look at pictures on this web site it look's different,it has a thick bill at the top and it's leg's and feet are a red color,It eat's well and I have it in a large cage about a 5 ft. square cage that is my outdoor cage for my doves,that is located in my garage.My doves are not in it at this time. So what I wanted to know is this a pigeon or is there another bird that look's like a pigeon?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Welcome to Pigeons.com*

Many thanks for taking the time to help this poor bird. 
You are exactly right, had he been left behind he surely would have been a target for any predator.

*So what I wanted to know is this a pigeon or is there another bird that look's like a pigeon?*
Your new found friend is most likely a pigeon. Although it's also hard to say for sure without seeing a photo of him. Any chance you could post one here? 

Does he have a band(s) on his leg? He could be a racing pigeon or perhaps a ceremonial release white 'homing' pigeon.

In any case please don't release him even if he appears to be doing fine.
Others will be along to assist as well.

Please keep us posted on how things are coming along.  

Cindy


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi,
Cindy, I am wondering if it is a "young" pigeon.....when they are not fully grown, they look almost full grown, but sometimes have some of the baby qualities left over. I am thinking of how the beak of a baby or young bird can appear bigger and thicker looking than when the bird is fully grown. They remind me of little puppies who have huge feet that they have to grow into. 
Okay, just a thought.
Linda


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I wondered whether the thick bill at the top meant that it had a large nose cere. But we seem to agree that it is most likely a pigeon! 

Cynthia


----------



## kcmoscasey2 (Dec 17, 2004)

*Pigeon?*

I will post a picture as soon as I figure this picture taking out. When you look at the bird from a front view the bill goes to a V large at the top. It does look sort of like a pigeon but I'm not for sure as I know nothing about them as I said before it is different looking than the pictures I've seen here,Is there such a thing as a snow bird? It doesn't have a band on it. It doesn't look to be young it look's like it is old. It does fly a little from the floor of the cage to a wooden perch, but not enough where it could be released, I am giving it the same food as I give my doves, hope this is okey.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi kcmoscasey2,

Have you checked our gallery photos? Maybe if you look at them, you can match your bird to one of the birds pictured. I am still thinking of a "baby-youngster." Their beaks look too big for their bodies. I could be wrong. There are certain breeds of pigeon that make you think of Jimmy Durante (once again, I am dating myself), he was an entertainer years ago who was known for his big nose. This pigeon could look old because it is beat up looking, because it has had a hard time of surviving or it is not well. A picture would help. I am sure the dove food is okay. Offer it water and grit as well. If it is a young bird, it could be too inexperienced to forage for food, which would make it too weak to fly well or fend for itself. I am sure other, more knowledgable members will be along shortly to advise you. Again, a picture would help if you can post one.
Good luck,
Linda


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Bless you for taking the poor winged one UNDER YOUR WINGS.~Victor


----------

